# My Megasquirt 2 8V G60 settings



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Finally on the road to a running Megasquirt'd G60. Just thought that I'd post up the screen shots here for anyone else wondering where to start. But I highly suggest you develop your own settings rather than just copying someone else's. I've come to the conclusion that no 2 installs are the same so you can't just fudge it without doing the research. I attempted to start it with the Ford EDIS system for a long time but couldn't keep it running for some reason. I'd like to go back to EDIS after I get a good tune, though. Note that these settings are just for idling, I will update this as I get a better tune.
*** MS2 Code: 2.886
*** Engine: stock PG 1.8 L, 8 valve
*** Tach Input: Ford 36-1 tooth wheel welded to the back of the serp pulley. Sensor is 90 degrees before TDC. Wires are backwards, using the inverse jumper on the board.
*** Ignition Output: stock distributor & coil controlled by MS
*** Fuel: 30 lb red tops with stock 3 bar FPR
*** Injector wiring: Wired in 2 banks, can run alternating squirts if I want to but simultaneous right now.
*** Throttle position input: An auto G60 throttle body with the TPS
*** Exhaust sensing input: AEM wideband controller/gauge combo
*** Power relays: The stock relays are perfect for this, just use the wires in the bay. Take the power wire for the ECU, plug it into MS. Take the power wire for the stock O2 sensor, plug that into the AEM unit. 
*** Idle Control: None right now, I have the original idle valve there but it's blocked off for the moment. 


















































































































































_Modified by still_a_G at 8:11 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_









wow... thats a lot of faith in your WB controlling your fueling. Idealy you should fine tune your VE and only rely on your WB for "tweaks" to your mixture at cruise (5-10%), NOT under boost


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
wow... thats a lot of faith in your WB controlling your fueling. Idealy you should fine tune your VE and only rely on your WB for "tweaks" to your mixture at cruise (5-10%), NOT under boost









Things will change once it hits the road. I have to finish the brakes before I can leave the driveway.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (still_a_G)*

I don't think I've ever had to use more then 20% even when the fuel map was total garbage.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I don't think I've ever had to use more then 20% even when the fuel map was total garbage. 
at 80% you could pretty much just all the VE bins to 50 and drive the car... no tuning needed


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I don't see what's so funny. I went by what the configuration page recommended. It says 50-80% when tuning is rough. 
Oh, I had had to increase it from 70% to compensate for a rough idle. But I found out just yesterday that noise in my VR line was causing the tach signal to cut out periodically, making idle rough and difficult to keep a consistent a/f. But now that I re-routed the wires, things are smoother and controller authority has dropped.
I posted the shots because I could not find any 8V settings with the 2.886 code before configuring mine. 
So get off it.










_Modified by still_a_G at 7:52 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hmmm.... you couldn't? I'll let Paul answer that one LOL


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Nope, but I found humor in your initial settings.







Look, the intent of this post is not to continually change things and leave the newcomers wondering what worked and what didn't. My initial settings got me running correctly after receiving contructive feedback from those who actually know what they're doing. After it's out the driveway and the VE table is tuned and I take advantage of the other fueling options, I will put up the results for those who have a similar setup. 
The MkIII immaturity stays there. People who are new to SEM should not worry about being laughed at because they had one setting wrong.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (still_a_G)*

The takeaway from this should be if you have *need* it set for more then 20% there's probably something else going on that is giving you trouble.


----------

